# 300                                                      CLOSED: Looking to sell for over 300



## Carebear5211

I have a TON of turnips I am looking to sell for a great price. I am willing to tip well for each trip.


----------



## samticore

my turnips are at 348 today if you're still looking! I'm in EST, so if you happen to see this before 10 pm my time (about 3 hours), i can help u out


----------



## Pokeking

I have turnips also. May I visit also? I can tip.


----------



## Carebear5211

samticore said:


> my turnips are at 348 today if you're still looking! I'm in EST, so if you happen to see this before 10 pm my time (about 3 hours), i can help u out


I am interested if you are still available.


----------



## samticore

I can PM over a dodo code if you want to make a few trips or however in the next 15!!


----------



## SnowHunterWing

samticore said:


> I can PM over a dodo code if you want to make a few trips or however in the next 15!!


Any chance it's still up?


----------



## samticore

SnowHunterWing said:


> Any chance it's still up?


There's no way anyone would be able to get here before the shop closes, sorry! 

Sorry I missed you Carebear5211!!! I'm willing to drop u some bell bags in recompense if u don't find anywhere to sell tomorrow


----------



## SnowHunterWing

Nah, all good! Thought it was worth a shot!


----------



## Carebear5211

samticore said:


> There's no way anyone would be able to get here before the shop closes, sorry!
> 
> Sorry I missed you Carebear5211!!! I'm willing to drop u some bell bags in recompense if u don't find anywhere to sell tomorrow


It's not a problem. Thank you for trying.


----------



## Carebear5211

Still looking, if anybody has any good prices.


----------



## Whohaw

Mine are only selling for 98 but I'm trying to get rid of some bells. Your welcome to sell here then pick up 20 million or so off the ground.


----------



## Bird_9

Whohaw said:


> Mine are only selling for 98 but I'm trying to get rid of some bells. Your welcome to sell here then pick up 20 million or so off the ground.


Hey whohaw
Can income for the bells?


----------

